# A Blue Room for Locked Threads ?



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Sometimes it can be useful for folks to 'sort things out' in a more heated manner, would a Blue Room be of any advantage? It could have a disclaimer and could perhaps preserve other areas of the forum, with less disruption etc.

Just a thought.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Would be, could be interesting:-k:twisted::mrgreen:


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

The mods want this done during PM so that nobody catches on to exactly HOW MANY PEOPLE ARE FED UP WITH JEFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Folks wouldn't have to beat the lockdown....opportunity to express grievance and a ban if any reference to said conversations elsewhere on the board. Along those lines.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Let's keep this one nice and civil for the minute then, anyone else think it an idea ?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

This forum is already pretty much a free for all, I think the last thing it needs is to encourage more of this behaviour by giving people a section where that's the entire purpose.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> This forum is already pretty much a free for all, I think the last thing it needs is to encourage more of this behaviour by giving people a section where that's the entire purpose.



I'll say.

Anyone heard about PMs?


PMs are just perfect for it all! YAY for PMs!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

David Feliciano said:


> The mods want this done during PM so that nobody catches on to exactly HOW MANY PEOPLE ARE FED UP WITH JEFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



that's not what it is...


Jeff is a modern day rambo. Back from war with a heavy case of PTSD, can't find gainful employment other than gas stations... this man put his life on the line so we can snore soundly for hours every night. 

Jeff is a warrior it's who he is, it's what he does. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtJO6iZUddQ


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> This forum is already pretty much a free for all, I think the last thing it needs is to encourage more of this behaviour by giving people a section where that's the entire purpose.


It's the lockdowns that add to the drama which then goes on to infect the rest of the board. It's just an idea.


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

is someone beating a drum in here? It sure is annoying


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

What in the world is so fascinating about Jeff????

No one here has a DOG to talk about?


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

chris michalek said:


> that's not what it is...
> 
> 
> Jeff is a modern day rambo. Back from war with a heavy case of ptsd, can't find gainful employment other than gas stations... This man put his life on the line so we can snore soundly for hours every night.
> ...


! SeMPER Fl BROTHER


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

connie sutherland said:


> what in the world is so fascinating about jeff????
> 
> No one here has a dog to talk about?


If you let the members talk about it maybe you will find out!!!


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

BS! Your self deception is mind blowing! 

What the heck is wrong with you people if you care about the guy PM him! Don't throw this bs out here and vomit your emotions all over the place.

This is a working dog forum quit wearing your feelings on your sleeves and stop acting like show dog people! If you don't like his stuff don't read it. It cannot be any simpler than that -


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Shane Woodlief said:


> BS! Your self deception is mind blowing!
> 
> What the heck is wrong with you people if you care about the guy PM him! Don't throw this bs out here and vomit your emotions all over the place.
> 
> This is a working dog forum quit wearing your feelings on your sleeves and stop acting like show dog people! If you don't like his stuff don't read it. It cannot be any simpler than that -


Nicely said...


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

WDFs new Mantra..."Meet me in the blue room!"


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> WDFs new Mantra..."Meet me in the blue oyster bar!"












Fixed.











WDF has gone ghey!!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Just sitting back enjoying these retarded pics and videos ( Not a insult to you who have posted ). I'm steady looking for one now myself AHHHHHHH HAHAHAHA.\\/

Alright got it all figured out how to fix WDF pissing matches http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxC8zycxa4g if this doesn't work at least you will laugh your ass off


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

James,

If you're going to quote me, quote me. Do not put words in my mouth. It's rude and inconsiderate.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> If you're going to quote me, quote me. Do not put words in my mouth. It's rude and inconsiderate.












It's supposed to be funny.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

here's one for you Harry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9pmuG_Wqz8


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I made my joke. Make your own.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> I made my joke. Make your own.


I did. I fixed yours! :mrgreen:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Then put your name to it...unless you don't have the swagger to think of something witty to say all by yourself.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

James Lechernich said:


> I did. I fixed yours! :mrgreen:


*delete*

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6G9PN5z-E0

I'm also sick of constant gay "jokes" .... I can't be alone in this; let's knock it off.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> here's one for you Harry
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9pmuG_Wqz8


Good one Chris, even if it was or wasn't directed at me, still funny, go back to page 2 and check the one I posted.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> *delete*
> 
> You have to do schutzhund to make gay jokes.
> 
> ...


Cracker :mrgreen:


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> Then put your name to it...unless you don't have the swagger to think of something witty to say all by yourself.










= automatically credited for what I write. Or are we really afraid that people here won't be able to see the humor in a fixed quote when it's the next post after yours? #-o


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

James Lechernich said:


> I love MEN


fixed


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

it seems the people that don't like a certain person fuel the fire for them ... they love the drama .... its like a bad episode of high school 90210 .... 20 30 40 and 50 year old adults crying .... Waaaa


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

David,

If you're going to quote me, quote me. Do not put words in my mouth. It's rude and inconsiderate.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Tyree Johnson said:


> it seems the people that don't like a certain person fuel the fire for them ... they love the drama .... its like a bad episode of high school 90210 .... 20 30 40 and 50 year old adults crying .... Waaaa


 
Folks love the drama...

Seems you do too..and you contributed .


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

James,

Nope. Nothing to be afraid of. I'll take credit for whatever I write. Someone who doesn't go far enough back could contrue your bastardization of my post as what I actually wrote; especially if it's wrongly quoted again. If you want to take a snippet and add to it, that's fine. Put your name to it, not mine. To have it as "Quoted" by me, I take exception. A small thing, maybe but that's how shit gets started. It's poor etiquette.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> *delete*
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...





Who edited my post? I DID NOT make a gay joke and I am not the person who started the whole schH is gay. IF you seriously have an issue with Gay SchH remarks and joke then I respectfully suggest you take it up with the originator of the theme. And there is one person on this forum that goes above an beyond with gay bashing. I for one would like to see that addressed with him and have that attitude of his be tempered.

Some of my best friends are gay. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKer4a4D_MQ


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> Some of my best friends are gay.


Are some of your best friends black too?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> Who edited my post? I DID NOT make a gay joke and I am not the person who started the whole schH is gay. IF you seriously have an issue with Gay SchH remarks and joke then I respectfully suggest you take it up with the originator of the theme. And there is one person on this forum that goes above an beyond with gay bashing. I for one would like to see that addressed with him and have that attitude of his be tempered.


Good point. Yes, you made a joke that originated elsewhere. You're correct. That's where it has to be addressed. I exploded on the wrong person.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Tyree Johnson said:


> it seems the people that don't like a certain person fuel the fire for them ... they love the drama .... its like a bad episode of high school 90210 .... 20 30 40 and 50 year old adults crying .... Waaaa


Sent you a pm answering your question, but I am one of many having problems I assume with pm's, from looking at another post.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

David Feliciano said:


> Are some of your best friends black too?


mod delete


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> James,
> 
> Nope. Nothing to be afraid of. I'll take credit for whatever I write. Someone who doesn't go far enough back could contrue your bastardization of my post as what I actually wrote; especially if it's wrongly quoted again. If you want to take a snippet and add to it, that's fine. Put your name to it, not mine. To have it as "Quoted" by me, I take exception. A small thing, maybe but that's how shit gets started. It's poor etiquette.


If my post wasn't directly below yours, I could see your point. And I wouldn't have bothered in the first place. But since it lies where it is, I'm pretty sure no one is going to misconstrue what you wrote. 


However, if it makes you feel better one of the mods can amend the quote to make sure everyone knows it was my handiwork!


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Obviously you don't train for the street


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

This thread reminds me of one of the funniest merry go round videos, cause all we do is go round & around and where we stop no one knows. This is a must see folks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovOOe_m0XSk


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> This thread reminds me of one of the funniest merry go round videos, cause all we do is go round & around and where we stop no one knows. This is a must see folks.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovOOe_m0XSk


Holy shit is that funny! :-o =D>:-o

The music during the slow motion replay makes it even better. LMAO


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Roflmao....


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> This thread reminds me of one of the funniest merry go round videos, cause all we do is go round & around and where we stop no one knows. This is a must see folks.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovOOe_m0XSk



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Why does it half to be a blue room? I know of a couple rooms that are blue and their pretty nice rooms. Not all blue should be used for deliquents. I think it's pretty insensitive to blue rooms to proceed with this. I'm not saying I'm just saying.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Shane Woodlief said:


> BS! Your self deception is mind blowing!
> 
> What the heck is wrong with you people if you care about the guy PM him! Don't throw this bs out here and vomit your emotions all over the place.
> 
> This is a working dog forum quit wearing your feelings on your sleeves and stop acting like show dog people! If you don't like his stuff don't read it. It cannot be any simpler than that -


+1 million.
I'm not sure when everybody started getting all ass hurt over things typed on a dog forum. 
I feel like I am back in high school and there is a battle royale for most popular kid in school.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Ahh the internet, where life is beautiful all day long and unicorns prance in fields...excuse me while I go find my fairy dust.

I like the idea of a Blue Room but I think people can hash it out in private just as well.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Ahh the internet, where life is beautiful all day long and unicorns prance in fields...excuse me while I go find my fairy dust.
> 
> I like the idea of a Blue Room but I think people can hash it out in private just as well.


First off Ashley, is "fairy dust" a homophobic crack? 

I though pink was a more relaxing color? I'd suggest a pink room where everyone could chill out.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Christopher Smith said:


> If you let the members talk about it maybe you will find out!!!


Not a bad idea!!


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Mods please LOCK this thread. It hurts my delicate feelings and makes me sad. Make it go away. LOCK IT


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Feliciano said:


> Mods please LOCK this thread. It hurts my delicate feelings and makes me sad. Make it go away. LOCK IT


David,

Where are the videos you promised in your apology. Enough of this nonsense!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> First off Ashley, is "fairy dust" a homophobic crack?
> 
> I though pink was a more relaxing color? I'd suggest a pink room where everyone could chill out.


Bwhaha, double entendre it was, though not intentional.



> Mods please LOCK this thread. It hurts my delicate feelings and makes me sad. Make it go away. LOCK IT


Delicate sensibilities sounds better than feelings...though neither coming from a man sounds masculine at all so...I don't think you could win there, lol.


----------

